
Ask HN: Donate to Open source software, How? How much? - soulbadguy
The usual advice is to donate to project one uses the most, but this doesn&#x27;t really works for me as the projects i use the most already have strong corporate backing : visual studio code,gcc,clang,chrome,ubuntu (although...),java&#x2F;jdk.<p>What i am looking for is a curated list of projects sorted by a mix of financial needs,impact of the project and competence of the people working on it.<p>How do peps on HN chose how to donate ?
======
opendomain
Find a cause you believe in or your own niche.

I did this 16 years ago - I started OpenDomain years so I could give back to
Open Source. I buy domains from squatters and let open source groups and non-
profits use the domains for Free. I fund this all myself and have given
domains worth millions today.

